# Landing Net



## wasilvers (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been eyeing the Frabil rubber nets for a few years now. Last year I hung the hooks in my old net with about every fish I had to use the net on. After wasting 'hours' untangling hooks, I finally took the plunge to a rubber net - sort of.

If you guys know me - I'm cheap. $50 bucks for a net hurts my pocketbook too much. So I bought replacement rubber netting for all of $12 bucks at my local farm&fleet. About 20 minutes later I had replaced the standard netting with the rubber one. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice, never really though of that. How does the loop on the net come apart so you can thread it on? I dont think my cheap-o net would allow it. It'd be really nice to avoid the cost of a new one though.

Edit: even if I couldn't get it apart, I could probably just thread the new one one with some poly cord and itd be just as strong.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's a great idea =D> 

You could use zip-ties to hold it on if hoop didn't come apart.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 17, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> That's a great idea =D>
> 
> You could use zip-ties to hold it on if hoop didn't come apart.



Even easier idea! I'm gonna hit up bass pro tomorrow


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 17, 2011)

I just drilled out the rivets holding the hoop in (learned that skill from my boat redo). Replaced them with nuts and bolts, then cut the end of the bolts off with my dremmel - so there would be less to catch on my fishing line, just in case.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job man!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 18, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'm gonna hit up bass pro tomorrow



X2

I like it!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great. I need to get one of those


----------



## MOE (Apr 18, 2011)

Great idea. How do yall like the rubber nets compaired to the traditional ones? Weigh, flexibility, etc.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great idea! Way to go. =D> =D> 

I want to know how it works cause I have the same problem with mine.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 18, 2011)

i had one of those rubber nets,it lasted one season. the rubber started tearing along the top after a couple of months.i repaired it with fishing line,etc. and finally chucked it.spent the money on a gooddouble weave nylon and it has lasted 4 years now.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 18, 2011)

Great! Saw it, liked it, now I've gotta try it....


----------



## ITGuy (Apr 27, 2011)

Not Cheap...Smart idea.


----------

